

Experimenting with Infinite Scrolling & HTML5 History API - kneath
http://warpspire.com/experiments/history-api/

======
oh_sigh
It is not fluid user experience at all. Click and drag the scroll bar to the
bottom, and keep trying to scroll down. It violates expectations. The scroll
bar should be sized to the amount of data that exists, whether or not it is
fully loaded/rendered.

------
randall
The only thing I don't like is that the URLs seem "dirty." IE I don't like
seeing kajillion digit IDs with no human meaning.

Anyone have any solutions to that?

~~~
jedschmidt
Since those IDs are just the IDs of the tweets underneath, I don't think it
has much to do with the elegance of this solution, per se.

Perhaps it would be cleaner use the Flickr approach to set URL naming:

    
    
      /<item-id>/in/<set-id>/

